# GOOD hunting bow?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you think would be a good hunting bow in the $300-$400 range? I would like over 300fps and around 34 inches.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but there are very few bow out there that shoot over 300 fps, and they are definitely not in that price range. There are lots of bows that claim to shoot over 300 fps, but that is with a smaller lighter arrow. Sorry that I couldn't be more help.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

One of your best options in your price range is last year's Fred Bear Truth. You can look at the different bows at huntersfriend.com and select products then compount bows. This is a great bow price/value.
Good luck......


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I just wonder why you need to get over 300 fps. My top item in a hunting bow is forgiveness in all shooting situations to make a good kill shot. I don't care if it takes a little longer to get there. Unless you have a 31" draw and shoot over 70# you are going to have a hard time finding a bow in that price range that shoots that fast. you would probably have to bump to $600-$800 for a bow with that spec.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree with the above statements. If you want those specs you need a top of the line bow so for your price range you would have to look at used and 2 years old.
A few that might fit your specs would be, Bowtech, Hoyt Trykon, Mathews. I still think to get the speed you want you would need a 30"+ draw length and light arrows. JMHO

Looks like Alpinebowman answered while I was distracted while trying to post. He had the same thoughts on the speed that I did.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Looks like Alpinebowman answered while I was distracted while trying to post. He had the same thoughts on the speed that I did.


Well I am glad we both agree at least. It looks like my ADD was a little less today. Oh look a quarter :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you get a bow that shoots over 300 fps you'd better be looking at the EPEK XC3 broadhead too!  You won't get a fixed blade head to fly with that set-up. :wink:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

SORRY i realize that i did not type that right i do know the fps is not what you really get. My buddies AR32 is posted to shoot 314fps but when he tested it it was 241fps so i do realize that is not what it is going to shoot with hunting equipment. Really im looking for a shorter bow and quieter, my bow is 45 inches long and is noisy and vibrates in my hand when i shoot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay that sounds a little easier to attain. I would look at the truth bows, reflex, or mission bows. Or a great option is find a bow that shoots good for you and hit the classifieds. Alot of people sell there top end bows after 2 or 4 years and you can get a great 2 to 4 year old bow for great deals on ebay or KSL. you can also take a peek on archery talk classifieds.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you guys think about the Martin Cheetah Bow?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> What do you guys think about the Martin Cheetah Bow?


I have heard good things about them but in utah it is hard to get parts and service for them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

alpinebowman wrote


> find a bow that shoots good for you


Another good sugestion.

Also find a good bow shop in your area, they will set up several bows for you to shoot so you can see what feels good to you. They may have some that have been traded in that might fit your price range.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Check the trading post on this web site c-4cougar martin 310ft.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> What do you guys think about the Martin Cheetah Bow?


No experience with them, Sportsman's in Riverdale had several brands of bows on clearance(Close out on last years models) that were in your price range on the rack Sunday.

I shoot a Hoyt UltraMag, it's a mid line bow. At the time I got it it had the same limbs and cams as the top end Hoyt's for half the price. I shoot 28" gold tips with a 100 gr thunderhead at around 275fps or so, plenty fast enought to kill critters.

My piont is you don't have to the top end bow of a name brand line or change every year to the next big thing that comes out. Go shoot some different ones and pick the one that feels the best to you.

Good luck in your search.

JR


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the Hoyts, and there are a lot of people that like to upgrade to the newest models and sell their used stuff. The cam and a half bows they made for a few years (vipertec, x-tec, ultratec) are awesome and can be had for under $400 used.

One Example


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm shying away from used cause i don't know how they were treated or is there an easy way to tell if it is still in good condition.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you need to worry all that much about buying a used bow, but it's important to check the following:

1. Limb pockets and bolts - look closely for chips, cracks and rubs

2. Cams - inspect string section that wraps around the cams for fraying which indicates that the cam is out of alignment. Also look at the backwall stop to see how hard it's been used. If the backwall stop has been flattened or bent, it could be that the previous owner had a longer draw than the bow allowed, but it could also be bad cam timing - especially common on dual cam bows.

3. Limbs - inspect very closely and thoroughly with good light for cracks and splits.

4. Draw (with fingers if you can) - pay close attention to any bumps, ticks or pauses in the draw and they're much easier to detect with your fingers.

But like I said, most used bows out there are just fine. Most bows get retired not because there's anything wrong with them, but because the archer upgraded or decided bowhunting wasn't his thing. I've always advocated pawn shops for cheap bows. It takes some shopping, but you can find some great deals.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info gents i did find a bow it is a brand new 07 Diamond Triumph. It was a close out sale Diamond does not make the Triumph any more. It is a fast smooth shooting bow does anyone else shoot one?


----------



## Elknut (Mar 4, 2008)

An arrow in the kill zone at a slow speed is far better than a fast one in the a--! I shoot with a lot of folks and shoot a LOT...My setup puts my hunting arrows with a fixed blade out at 275 fps and believe me that is way fast enough. I have had full penetration on several deer and two elk!!! By the way I shoot a 70# 28.5 in draw and my setup is way more forgiving than any speed bow out there. I have a good friend that loves his Fred Bear Truth!!!


----------

